# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Nha Trang City

## seovnts

Nha Trang City
The coastal city of Nha Trang in Khanh Hoa province, Central Vietnam, lies on the trans-Vietnam highway, 1,278km from Hanoi, and 448km from Ho Chi Minh City. Nha Trang is endowed by nature with deep, quiet and warm waters all the year round, surrounded by archipelagoes, islands, mountains and white sand beaches - a wonderful and attractive tourist resort. 
To the north of Nha Trang stands the Chong mount which looks like a wide open hand over the sea. Far offshore, the Yen (Swallow) Island appears with lush green colours where salangane nests have been harvested for years to make the traditional "bird's nest" tonic and food.

The 7km white sand beach of Nha Trang is often called Vietnam's Mediterranean Area, considered one of the jewel along Vietnam's long stretching coast line. Nha Trang is sunny all year round, with an average temperature of 23?C due to northern winds.

The rainfall is less than anywhere else in the country and the area is not threatened by storms since it is protected by the Truong Son Mountains and Ca Pass. From Ca Pass, one can see Ro Bay (Vung Ro), Hon Do... 

Hon Tre Island is 36km? and belongs to a group of islands located southwest of Nha Trang. It takes two hours to reach Hon Tre Island by rowboat and only 20 minutes by ferry. 
Nha Trang benefits from topographical advantages of the sea, islands, mountains, and deltas. West of Nha Trang, there are endless mountain ranges where a wide variety of animals and birds live.
Nha Trang has many specialties. Especially, bird's nest soup, or swallow's nest soup is very famous in Nha Trang and round Vietnam. The magnificent coral seabed in Nha Trang makes it ideal for scubadiving and snorkeling. 

Nha Trang Bay is recognised as one of 29 most beautiful bays in the world.

----------


## macjonny

Traces of human settlement in Nha Trang date back to the Cham Empire, though in times of Vietnamese rule, there wasn’t much more than small fishing villages.its nice...

----------


## mikimack

Nha Trang is a stop on the main railway-line connecting Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh City (HCMC or Saigon). The railway station is close to the cathedral in the northern part of town.

----------


## ronymac

On any given day, between 5:00 am to 8:00 am Nha Trang beach is filled with local people taking in the fresh sea breeze, socializing, playing soccer, badminton or practicing Tai chi. Most people in Nha Trang fear being darken by the sun. For this reason, the window between 5-8 am (where sunlight is less intense) is peaked with activities.

----------


## vietnamstyle

I went to Nha Trang, it's very beautiful. Thanks share

----------


## GFI

Nha trang city is one of the big tourism centers in Vietnam. There are lots of stunning and beautiful places are located over there where number of tourist visit from all corner of the globe.
I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## peat

The city of Nha Trang is a popular destination in Vietnam and is famous for both its landscape and the historical monuments. The Nha Trang bay and Hon Tre Island (Vinpearl) is a must visit here.

----------


## tomyngo

A morning boat trip on Nha Trang bay visits some of the nearby islands and there are opportunities to swim and snorkel in the clear warm waters. After a fresh seafood lunch at one of the islands in the bay, return to shore for a short afternoon city tour including the Po Nagar Cham Towers, Long Son Pagoda with its enormous white Buddha statue and the lively Dam Market.

----------


## sophiewilson

Nha Trang is a mix of old world charm with a modern and vibrant night life. Vietnam's best city IMO  :Smile:

----------


## Joypol

Nha Trang is a quit on the primary railway-line linking Hanoi and Ho Chi Minh Town (HCMC or Saigon). The train place is near to the church in the north aspect of city. 

Must watch

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Nha Trang is a  capital of Khanh Hoa province of Vietnam. This city is more popular for it's beaches. Then Thap Ba Hot Springs, Po Ngar Cham Towers, Vinpearl Amusement Park, Vinpearl Golf Club, i resort, Rainbow Divers-Nha Trang, Nha Trang Beach, Hon Mieu Island, Suspa, Nha Tho Nui etc are also best places to visit.

----------


## mikehussy

Nha Trang is a most famous resort city of Vietnam.




Flights to Nairobi from London

----------


## teena4gupta

Nha Trang is capital of Khanh Hoa province, that's really nice summary about Nha Trang City. I must say this summary must be shared also on another social media network's.

----------


## jack parker

Hi Vietnamstyle,

I Also went to Nha Trang, and the place is really beautiful...

----------


## teena4gupta

This is really seriously nice to know about Nha Trang City. I ddn't ever find this kind of valuable summary about Nha Trang City. thaks for share.

----------


## LindaWalter

Its really a beautiful place.

----------


## prajaptiradhe

hi.........


this is very amazine place of the world.

----------


## davidsmith36

Nha Trang is a waterfront resort city in southern Vietnam known for its shorelines, plunging locales and seaward islands. Its primary shoreline is a long, bending stretch along Tran Phu Street sponsored by a promenade, lodgings and fish eateries. Airborne link autos traverse to Hòn Tre Island, and the nature stores of Hòn Mun and Hòn Tằm islands, reachable by pontoon, have coral reefs.

----------


## Adamjones

Traces of human settlement in Nha Trang date back to the Cham Empire, though in times of Vietnamese rule, there wasnt much more than small fishing villages. The French recognized that this beautiful bay, with its islands and white sand beaches, made for a perfect bathing spot, and began the transformation into a resort town. American soldiers agreed, and Nha Trang became a favorite vacation stop during the war.
There are now several bus agencies outside the baggage claim offering the trip into the city for 50,000VND. The girl at the yellow counter sells tickets for bus line 18 that has several stops downtown where most of the hotels are located, so you likely won't need a taxi. On the way to the airport you can catch the same bus at Yersin opposite of the hospital or at 86 Trần Phú. Look for the big yellow bus sign with the circled 18.

----------


## Adamjones

Nha Trang is a coastal resort city in southern Vietnam known for its beaches, diving sites and offshore islands. Its main beach is a long, curving stretch along Tran Phu Street backed by a promenade, hotels and seafood restaurants. Aerial cable cars cross over to Hòn Tre Island, and the nature reserves of Hòn Mun and Hòn Tằm islands, reachable by boat, have coral reefs.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Nha Trang is a coastal resort city in southern Vietnam known for its beaches, diving sites and offshore islands. Its main beach is a long, curving stretch along Tran Phu Street backed by a promenade, hotels and seafood restaurants. Aerial cable cars cross over to Hòn Tre Island, and the nature reserves of Hòn Mun and Hòn Tằm islands, reachable by boat, have coral reefs.

----------


## hangraolytam

I went to Nha Trang, it's very beautiful. Thanks share
Welcome to my website: http://hangraolytam.com

----------


## giakhanh

Thank you for sharing Nha Trang beautiful

----------


## Ly Tong

i know im being a bit extra. i absolutely own up to that. nevertheless i got to say you are amazing
-------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html https://bsscommerce.com/blog/top-100...free-download/ magento 2 layered navigation advanced search

----------


## aliceta

Nha Trang is a very beautiful coastal city, and there are delicious local dishes. Especially the islands are very attractive to tourists

----------


## oscarwilde722

I have visited this area many a time and enjoyed there a lot because I like travelling. Next year, I will visit USA for attending an educational conference. Dissertation writing services.

----------


## Openair

Thanks share

----------

